
Zipcar parks its iPhone app – finally - ashishk
http://features.csmonitor.com/innovation/2009/09/28/zipcar-parks-its-iphone-app-%E2%80%93-finally/
======
Avenger42
What annoys me about a headline like this is that the verb "parks" makes me
say "Funny! Car -> parks! Great! But what the heck does it mean?"

In this case, it means "arrives in the App Store", but my initial thought was
"shuts down", which is what I do when I park my car.

Bottom line for me: when I have to read the story to understand the headline,
I count that as a fail.

------
jawad
Okay, Johnson & Johnson, now it's your turn. Where are the LifeScan iPhone
devices & apps?

